# Eggs/fungus (?) ID



## Nico85 (Jan 6, 2021)

Hi all, I was wondering if anyone has ever seen something like this?
They've appeared during the night I believe, were pinkish in the morning, turning purple/brown in a couple of hours. The vivarium is currently not stocked and only houses springtails/common isopods.
Thanks


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

It looks like fruiting bodies of a _Stemonitis sp._ slime mold (Myxomycetes) and is completely harmless. They have a transient nature, so enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## Nico85 (Jan 6, 2021)

Thank you so much for identifying it! 
I've looked for more images and I would definitely confirm, very very similar to this one: 








Stemonitis fusca Mushroom Photos, Stemonitis fusca Images, Nature Wildlife Pictures | NaturePhoto


Stemonitis fusca (Stemonitis fusca) Mushroom Images Pictures, Nature Wildlife Photos - Nature Images - NaturePhoto



www.naturephoto-cz.com




Unfortunately I missed the initial 'globular' stage, hopefully next time 
Cheers,


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Trippy


----------

